# 20x8.5 Rims on 03' Altima 2.5



## Rock21 (May 15, 2008)

Hello...i am new to the forum and wanted to know if i could put some 20x8.5 with a +10mm offset on a 2003 altima 2.5 with about a 1" spacer and be okay from the aspect of rubbing?


----------



## Skatin_Klean (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes U Can.. I'm running 20" Moto Metal Rims 20x9 25mm offset. I rubbed in the back so I went to oreilly's auto parts and got spacers for the back coils. its like... 7 dollars a set so its a fairly cheap fix. I'm running 255/35/R20s... wat are you running?


----------

